# What Size Circular Needle for Adult Beanie/Ski Cap? ---> Newbie's FIRST Project!



## richmon (May 2, 2012)

Hello All1

Adult male, 52....took up knitting 2 weeks ago. Self taught (with Youtube's help). Can knit/purl, so a Rib Stitch looms in my future. I saw a video tutorial on how to use circular needles, and I am interested in giving this a try. 

What size circular needle for this project? Finished hat size should be large-ish.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Herefordshire in the UK.

The size of your needle would really depend on what sort of yarn you are going to use. For example, you wouldn't want to knit an aran weight yarn with a 2.5mm needle!! Your finished item would feel like a piece of carpet and your fingers would be sore!! The ball band on your chosen yarn should give an indication of what size needles to use for that specific yarn. xox


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello my names Tammy.. I found a lot of great patterns on this website I will list few that I go to they usually list everything you need. 

www.bevscountrycottage.com
www.favecrafts.com
www.allfreeknitting.com 
www.tipnut.com click on crafts then knitting.. 

I hope these websites will help you I wish you good luck and welcome to knitting paradise  


Tammy


----------



## richmon (May 2, 2012)

Hi Vickie!....thank you so much for your prompt reply!

In reading your response, and going back....and re-reading my original post, I found an error of sorts.

What I am looking for is the length of the needle required, opposed to the diameter of the needle itself.

I have measured an existing machine-made knit cap, and found the overall circumfrence of the hat to be about 17-18". The cap is new, and not stretched out. 

With this in mind, I took a trip to a local craft/sewing store, and found 16" circular needles. Even with my extremely limited knowledge...these needles (16"), would produce a cap more suited to an infant! 

My initial contact with the sales lady resulted in her asking me, a male, "why would you even WANT to knit"? I did not purse any more questions with this lovely lady.

I came home, and tried here! 

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello again Mike ....

You're right - the 16" circular is really, I would say, for socks!! After I replied to your initial question, I thought about this some more and, although I think it's a good idea for you to tackle knitting with circular needles (they are an acquired taste but are very good for bigger projects which will, inevitably, become heavy), I think knitting a hat with a circular needle will come to be problem as you decrease for the crown. Unleeeeesssssss you use the Magic Loop method on which, unfortunately, I can't offer any advice because I've never used it but I know there are videos about the Magic Loop method on YouTube. The circumference of the hat will have virtually no bearing on the length of the circular needle because all the stitches naturally scrunch up on the cable anyway. I wouldn't advise you to invest in a set of circular needs just in case you don't like using them!! I think that if I was knitting a hat on a circular needle I would go for the 60cm, i.e. 12". I, however, would knit and have knitted hats on double pointed needles but, again, it's really a question of which you prefer!!

Vickie xox


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

P.S. As for your sales lady ... what an idiot!!

My father would have stunned her because he did the most beautiful embroidery I have EVER seen and my grand-father used to do beautiful crochet.

Some people just don't have open minds.

Vickie xox


----------



## pec243 (Jul 24, 2011)

I use 16" circulars all the time to make hats, from child to adult size. As the hat gets smaller you will need to switch to double pointed...... or get another circular needle (its best to get a different color) and move half the stitches onto it. This is the way I do it. With 2 circulars the only trick is to do your knitting on one needle at a time.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

richmon said:


> Hello All1
> 
> Adult male, 52....took up knitting 2 weeks ago. Self taught (with Youtube's help). Can knit/purl, so a Rib Stitch looms in my future. I saw a video tutorial on how to use circular needles, and I am interested in giving this a try.
> 
> ...


16" circulars to start the hat, but you'll need double point needles to finish the hat after the decreases make it too tight to use the circular.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

richmon said:


> Hi Vickie!....thank you so much for your prompt reply!
> 
> In reading your response, and going back....and re-reading my original post, I found an error of sorts.
> 
> ...


I've made hats for my husband and his big head on 16" needles. You can always fit more stitches on a shorter cord. The problem starts when there are too few stitches, and it gets too tight to knit.
You should have asked that sales "lady" why would she even want to work with the public? You would think she would want to make a sale.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Mike, Welcome to the Forum. You can use circular needles for any project. I use them for everything. I don't like using double pointed needles (DPNs) because they can slip out of your knitting and all the stitches that were on the last needle might be lost. The magic loop method of using circulars is just that as you decrease for the top of the hat you end up with too few stitches to go all the way around the cord between your needle ends and you need some on each side to knit a stitch. So you just pull the extra cord out into a loop between two stitches until you have the stitches spaced well enough to knit. Keep changing the position of the loop every round so you don't end up with a stretched out place between two stitches. The YouTube explains it better. Good luck with your project!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a 16" inch circular needle for hats. It's perfect for all but the first row. It's hard to make the cast on stitches for a medium size head reach if you try to join the cast on stitches before knitting the first row. 

This is an easy fix! Don't join the cast on stitches into a round. Turn your work as though you were using straight needles and knit the first row "flat." NOW, you can make those stitches reach easily. You can even knit TWO rows flat if you like before you join. Join the second or third row of knitting...you'll never know the difference, because when you've finished your hat and weave in that yarn tail from the beginning, you can make sure that you have closed a small gap....if there was one.

You can even FINISH your crown with the 16" circular. Google "traveling loop." I never switch to double point needles to work the crown of a hat.

Hats are fun! Have fun!
Virginia


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations, Mike, on expanding your skills.

1. General Rule: The length of the circular needle should be smaller than the diameter of the item you are knitting. I use 16" needles for hats all the time.

2. There will be decreases as you get toward the top of the hat. You will eventually need to switch to double points when the stitches start to pull out too far to knit. Since there will be only a small number of stitches compared to what you started with, this is a good way to learn to use double pointed needles. 

3. Many people swear by the "magic loop" method of circular knitting. I swear at it, but it is a viable option, and there are plenty of online videos about this. I would strongly suggest learning the basics of circular knitting and using double points first, and then branch out to see what works for you personally. 

4. Joining the circle for the hat is sometimes difficult for beginners. A good way to do this is to knit the first two rows "flat"--you will need to reverse the pattern on the "wrong" side if you do this, then join the circle and continue with the Knit Purl ribbing in the round. The two rows are easily stitched up with the cast-on tail after you finish your hat.

5. Find an independent local yarn shop, not a large craft store to buy your first circular needles. The people there, unlike your terrible sales person, generally aren't prejudiced against male knitters and are great sources of information and help.

6. Online websites (KnitPicks.com, paradisefibers.net, kyarns.com etc.) generally have good prices and sales on knitting needles and supplies, but you will get personal attention in the local yarn shops. The independent local yarn shops also always have basic classes and many special project classes based on skill levels. Take one or two classes if you can, and you will be amazed at the techniques and tricks you will learn. 

7. An excellent reference book is CIRCULAR KNITTING WORKSHOP by Margaret Radcliffe. Your library may have it.

Good luck with your first hat project!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

richmon said:


> Hi Vickie!....thank you so much for your prompt reply!
> 
> In reading your response, and going back....and re-reading my original post, I found an error of sorts.
> 
> ...


You might want to use 2 circular needles to make your cap. (there are YouTube videos that show how to do this) or go for the double pointed needles if you want to work in the round. Otherwise, there are patterns for hats that are knitted flat and then sewn up the back.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

My advice, for what it's worth, Mike, you can also make your first hat with straight needles and seam it up the back when you have finished. When I was a beginner I tried those circular things and got very discouraged when no one would help. So, I found lots of patterns that called for straight needles and they looked grrrreat! When you are new with needles you want results that look good so I opt for the straight for you. As previously advised, look on the yarn and that will tell you what size needles you need. Try your hat with straight needles first- I think you will like the results. That's my free advice - good luck - and that sales lady - whatta wench!!!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Whoops! Why did I call you Mike? I meant Richmon!! Sorry! Oh well, only God is perfect!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

richmon said:


> Hello All1
> 
> Adult male, 52....took up knitting 2 weeks ago. Self taught (with Youtube's help). Can knit/purl, so a Rib Stitch looms in my future. I saw a video tutorial on how to use circular needles, and I am interested in giving this a try.
> 
> ...


I think you may be looking for needle length rather than size, so your circular should be between 16 and 21 inches for an adult cap, with the needle size (diameter) being dependent on the pattern or the size yarn you plan to use.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

richmon said:


> Hi Vickie!....thank you so much for your prompt reply!
> 
> In reading your response, and going back....and re-reading my original post, I found an error of sorts.
> 
> ...


And my response to her might have been, "And why do you want to make an ass out of yourself?"


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably you would need a 16 " length circular needle
and when you were decreasing for the top you will need at some point to switch to dps good luck


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

This is just my system.. I use a size 10 circ with worsted weight yarn. 80 stitches cast on. It makes a perfect adult size hat. The needle I use is a16" length.. To make the hat bigger around go up to 88 stitches cast on..

Here is my pattern for reducing the top..
Knit until the body of the hat will comfortably cover your head ears to crown. 
Row1)Knit 6 stitches, knit 2 together continue pattern around
Row2)Knit 5 stitches, knit 2 together "
Row 3) knit even
Row 4) Knit 4 stitches, knit 2 together continue pattern
Row 5) Knit even
Row 6) change to DPN's (knit approx 1/3 of the stitches onto first needle.. 1/3 onto second and final 1/3 onto needle #3.. knit around in a circle using 4th needle to knit with) knit 3 stitches, knit 2 together
Rows 7,8) Knit even
Row 9) Knit 2 stitches,knit 2 together
Row 10) Knit even
Row 11) Knit 1 stitch, knit 2 together
Row 12) Knit 2 stitches together.. At the end of this row, cut yarn and draw end through the loops to close the top.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are brand new at knitting, knitting flat then seaming is the easiest method. It is the least confusing and you can learn how to knit in the round after you have a little experience. If you're brave, try two circular needles to knit in the round. I think it's the 2nd easiest method, but you might like using 1 16" circular needle and then switch to dpns to make the decreases for the crown. The reason you can't finish with a single circular needle is that the cable can't be much longer than the circumference of whatever you are knitting. 
Hat Knitting Methods
1) If you use a single circular needle, you need to use a 16" to 18" cable and finish up with dpns. 
2) If you use 2 circulars, you can use 16" or 24" cables and no dpns needed. 
3) If you use Magic Loop method, you use 1 circular about 40" long and no dpns. 
I use 2 circulars 24" long because I HATE to seam anything and am too set in my ways to learn Magic Loop. One big advantage of Magic Loop is that you need only 1 needle. There really isn't much difference in the techniques between 2 circulars and Magic Loop except having 2 deal with 2 needles or only 1. 
If you haven't used 2 circulars and want to try, check for 2 Cat Bordhi viedos on how to get started. Once you start, then you just keep going.
1) 



2)


----------

